# no crab apples for me this year;(



## countrygirl (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm sure it is due to our horrible drought, but the wild crabapple tree i've been watching has suddenly gone waaaay wrong. all the little crab apples are half rotten
on the branch! and it is literally half the apple, top half or half rotten one side or the other...not the bottom (which would make the think of something like blossom end rot in a tomato) i was planning on using these in an apple or apple spice or blend of some sort...dang
(maybe the drought will "help" the persimmon crop...i have more of those than the crabapples)


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that, if you want to drive to my house theres a crab apple tree that I usually raid that I wont be touching this year as I have a ton of crab apple wine in bottles and another 6 gallons in carbot from last year still.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Sorry to hear about that, if you want to drive to my house theres a crab apple tree that I usually raid that I wont be touching this year as I have a ton of crab apple wine in bottles and another 6 gallons in carbot from last year still.



thanks for the offer wade, but i guess ct. might be a little far...
i'm gonna try to scout the area and see if it's just this tree that's affected.
it was loaded, too


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 7, 2010)

Is crabapple wine good. I've never heard of anyone having any. You must need a ton to make 5 gallons. I have seen many crab apple trees around and everyone just lets them fall and rot. Some trees have large apples while others are small. Is this two different kinds of tree???


----------



## Mud (Aug 7, 2010)

It would be a nice gesture for you to pick them and mail them, Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2010)

There are a few different types of crab apples and the ones that are good are the size of small plums, not the small cherry size ones and they do make an excellent wine. Here is a pic of the ones I use for making win e and they are called Dolce crab apples.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 7, 2010)

My buddy had two different crab apple trees (he said one was a crab-apple, and the other an apple-crab) that produced different sized fruit. We made wine from a roughly equal mix of the two, and it turned out much better than I expected given that it was our first fruit wine, and we had only been making wine about 5 months when we made it.

Steve


----------

